# Speedport W701V Broadcast routen?



## Imperator-Paul (30. November 2009)

Hallo,
da ich des öfteren auf meinen Rechner zu Hause zugreifen muss, diesen jedoch nicht den ganzen tag laufen lassen will, möchte ich ihn gern von außerhalb mittels dem "MagicPacket" (Wake on Lan) starten. Besagter Rechner Unterstützt WOL und es funktioniert auch einwandfrei im LAN. Das Problem jedoch ist dass, das MagicPacket via Broadcastadresse ins Zielnetz geschickt wird. Leider werden Broadcasts aus dem Internet Prinzipiell von meinem Router geblockt und leider kann man im Router nur die Ports für einzelne Rechner freigeben. Und ich kann leider auch nur Rechner auswählen welche schonmal im Netzwerk online waren(ich kann keine IP adressen manuell eintragen). Kennt jemand einen Weg dieses Problem zu umgehen?
Besagter Router ist ein T-online speedport W701V mit Standardfirmware
Mfg


----------



## K3n$! (30. November 2009)

Wenn du mit deinem Rechner im Netz bist, müsstest du den dort doch auswählen können oder nicht ?

Auch wenn nicht, gibt es dort meistens eine Funktion, bei der man das einstellen kann.

Also Ip + Port.


----------



## Imperator-Paul (30. November 2009)

Ja im LAN funktioniert es auch einwandfrei nur will ich meinen Rechner von außerhalb über das Internet starten. Und das Magicpacket wird nicht an einen bestimmten rechner im netz geschickt sondern an die Broadcast des Netzes (also an alle rechner) nun muss ich quasi für die Broadcastadresse den Port frei schalten. Die Portweiterleitung müsste dann für folgende adresse eingestellt werden 192.168.2.255 das problem ist leider das ich keine hosts manuell hinzufügen kann sondern nur zwischen den hosts wählen die online sind oder mal im meinem netz waren


----------



## K3n$! (30. November 2009)

Aber der müsste doch online sein dein "Host" oder bist du gerade mit einem anderen Rechner online ?

Oder verstehe ich da was falsch ?

Du willst doch deinen Rechner mit dem du im Moment schreibst per Wake On Lan von außerhalb starten, kannst aber dieses MagicPacket nicht zu 100% einrichten, weil du den Horst nicht findest in deiner Liste. 

Mach am besten mal ein Screen von dem Menü, wo man das einstellt.


----------



## Imperator-Paul (30. November 2009)

ne ich möchte meinen Rechner der bei mir zu hause steht von außerhalb starten (von meiner freundin aus). Also geht das nur übers internet. Und dank der Routerfirewall ist der benötigte Port dafür nicht freigeschalten. es wäre kein problem diesen port für einzelne rechner freizuschalten, jedoch wird das MagicPacket wie gesagt nicht an einen bestimmten rechner addressiert sondern wird via Broadcast in das Zielnetzwerk geschickt. und genau da liegt das Problem, ich kann leider nur einzelne Hosts weiterleiten aber keine Broadcasts.


----------



## midnight (30. November 2009)

Also für die FritBoxen gibts teilweise "aufgemöbelte" Firmwares, die dann auch direkt WOL können, aber für die Telekom-Gurken glaube ich nicht.

so far


----------



## Imperator-Paul (30. November 2009)

hm im grunde brauch ich nur ne firmware bei der ich die hosts zum weiterleiten manuell eintragen kann ... weil ansonsten sieht das wie folgt aus:
hab das bild gegoogelt weil ich nicht zu hause bin um selbst nen screenshot zu machen ich hoffe ich verletze nicht irgendwelche rechte damit


----------



## K3n$! (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, schon eigenartig.

Ich hab auch ein Speedport, aber den W722v und bei mir sieht das wiefolgt aus:

--> Bild im Anhang.

Schon eigenartig, dass man die PC's nicht manuell hinzufügen kann, ich hab soetwas gesucht, jedoch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Imperator-Paul (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja ist echt dämlich gemacht, aber ich glaub das soll der Anwenderfreundlichkeit dienen und die Zahl derer, die einen Broadcast aus dem Internet routen wollen, ist dann doch eher gering  
Kennt jemand vllt. eine alternative Firmware für den Speedport W701V ?


----------



## K3n$! (1. Dezember 2009)

Guckst du hier 

--> NEU Skript Jpascher LINK - IP-Phone-Forum

bzw. hier

--> welche alternative fw für speedport w701v ?? - gulli:board


----------



## henmar (7. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
ich habe auch den w701v mit der firmware 33.04.57. ich habe mal von dem menüeintrag des routers ein screen gemacht, da kannst du gucken, ob dir die neue firmware helfen würde. die firmware könntest du dir dann hier runterladen, aber ich habe keine ahnung, ob sie dir hilft:
Hilfe & Service: Bedienungsanleitungen, Handbücher, Firmware-Updates zum Download


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2009)

Broadcasts aus dem Internet kannst du vergessen, denn schon die ganzen Router die zwischendrin sind blocken das.


----------



## Imperator-Paul (9. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Broadcasts aus dem Internet kannst du vergessen, denn schon die ganzen Router die zwischendrin sind blocken das.



Nein das Datenpaket das durch das Internet geschickt wird ist kein Broadcast.
Wenn ich das MagicPaket los schicke ist es direkt an meinen Router daheim addressiert. Dieser pakt das Paket dann aus und sieht das es ab jetzt via Broadcast im Heimnetz verteilt werden muss. (So funktioniert Nat, Paket wird vom Router verarbeitet und dann an den Zielrechner versendet) Das ganze nennt sich dann Direct Broadcasting hab ich rausgefunden. Und ich habe weiterhin rausgefunden das dies nicht möglich ist mit dem W701V nur spezielle Router mit Profi-Firmware (zB DD-WRT) sind in der Lage Pakete aus dem Internet via Broadcast im LAN zu verteilen. Ich werd mir wohl jetzt einen anderen Router zulegen. Die Speedports sind nich so dolle 

@ henmar
Danke, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Dezember 2009)

Such dir doch lieber ein anderes Programm. Das wäre doch sicherlich einfacher.


----------



## MsDosFan (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du schreibst, dass Router mit ner DD-WRT das können, dann hol dir doch für günstiges Geld nen WRT54GL von Linksys. Ist eigentlich das Standardgerät.

Damit ist ein entsprechendes Forwarding an eine manuell eingegebene IP möglich.

Inwiefern es aber "gesund" ist, das WOL Signal an die Broadcast Adresse zu schicken, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht beantworten. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen 

Eventuell könntest du ja mal deine Fortschritte posten!

So far...


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2009)

Imperator-Paul schrieb:


> Nein das Datenpaket das durch das Internet geschickt wird ist kein Broadcast.
> Wenn ich das MagicPaket los schicke ist es direkt an meinen Router daheim addressiert. Dieser pakt das Paket dann aus und sieht das es ab jetzt via Broadcast im Heimnetz verteilt werden muss. (So funktioniert Nat, Paket wird vom Router verarbeitet und dann an den Zielrechner versendet) Das ganze nennt sich dann Direct Broadcasting hab ich rausgefunden. Und ich habe weiterhin rausgefunden das dies nicht möglich ist mit dem W701V nur spezielle Router mit Profi-Firmware (zB DD-WRT) sind in der Lage Pakete aus dem Internet via Broadcast im LAN zu verteilen. Ich werd mir wohl jetzt einen anderen Router zulegen. Die Speedports sind nich so dolle
> 
> @ henmar
> Danke, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.



NAT dient vorallem dazu das mehrere (private) Adressen ueber eine oeffentliche Adresse Daten senden koennen. Was in den Paketen drin ist, ist NAT erstmal egal.


----------

